# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  omjer LH i FSH

## BubaSanja

Cure, ako netko zna:

danas sam radila hormone i LH je 5, a FSH 6. Navodno bi omjer trebao biti 2:1 (u korist FSH) ili cak 3:1. 

Ovdje kod mene to bas i nije slucaj, a opet nije ni inverzivno (kao sto sam nailazila u prijasnjim vasim topicima). Jel zna koja od vas na sto bi mogle ukazivati te moje vrijednosti?

----------


## Lidija88

Meni je moja dr rekla da odnos FSH : LH ne sme da bude veci od 2,5 (valjda sam dobro zapamtila  :? ) ukoliko je veci ''ometa ovulaciju'', dalje mi nije objasnjavala... :/

----------


## meli

Hormoni su čudna stvar, no mislim da je kod tebe sve OK. Nisam stručnjak (znam samo za sebe i svoj visok LH)  :Rolling Eyes:  Prati jedan ciklus ovulciju na UZV pa ćeš vidjeti kako se razvijaju stvari.

----------


## ana33

Bok!

Koliko ja znam omjer je idealan ako je 2:1 u korist FSH.(3-5 dc).Mislim da se to rješava terapijom, u svakom slučaju savjetujem da promjeniš doca ukoliko se ovaj :? nad tvojim nalazima .Pusa!

----------


## željka!

podižem jer me zanima da li bi trebala što učiniti sa svojim hormonima :? 
FSH 4,4
LH 4,1
vadila sam hormone prije nekih godinu dana
kad sam nalaz odnila kod ginekologa rekla mi je da je sve ok, inače mi nije odgovarala kao doktor pa sam otišla od nje, nije baš ozbiljno shvatila da hoću bebu..kao sve u stilu ; pa još je prerano za neke pretrage...imate još vremena ...blabla...
sad sam u drugog ginekologa, prvi pregled mi je početkom trećeg mjeseca, pa bi htjela biti spremna sa pitanjima
...htjela bi napraviti UZV, a premišljam se da li da ponovim vađenje hormona
ako imate koji savjet što da je još pitam, molim napišite  :Kiss:

----------


## meli

S ovakvim omjerom bi trebala pratiti ovulaciju na UZV u barem dva ciklusa da vidiš dolazi li do nje i koji dan. Kad je omjer takav, može doći do ovulacije, ali je ponekad upitna kvaliteta jajašca.
Svakako ponovi hormone jer ne znači da je taj omjer kod tebe stalan.   :Kiss:

----------


## željka!

hvala
 :Love:

----------


## lemona

buba sanja
meni su LH i FSH bili točno isti kao i tebi (5 i 6). radila sam hormone ljetos, mislim da je bio 7. mjesec. gini mi ih nije posebno komentirao, ali ja sam sad trudna  :Grin:   tako da mislim da se ni ti ne trebaš zabrinjavati

----------


## sanjana

Buba Sanja
kod mene su hormoni FSH 9.29,a LH 6.73 i moja primarna gin mi je rekla da mi je FSH za treci dna cilklusa malo velik?
A citam kod vas na topicu da bi idelano bilo kada bi bio 2/1 znaci FSH 12/LH 6.
Jesam li dobro interperetirala teoriju?
Mislim da ti je jako vazan i TSH i ne bi trebao biti veci od 2.
Uz naravno prolaktin i dr.
Ali sto lemoma kaze bit ce to sve ok, ne treba se jako opterecivati tim stvarima sve dok stvarno jako ne odskacu od normale i dok vam vas doc ne kaze da je neka frka s time.
pusa i najbolje zelje za skori prelazak na listu trudnica...  :Heart:

----------


## sanjana

mozda je ova poruka trebala biti naslovljena na zeljku
sory ,ako sam napravila gresku, nadovezala sam se na lemonu.
ali nije nebitna ni tema i dobra volja za odgovor, zar ne?

----------


## željka!

...ma najvažnije je da se mi savjetujemo međusobno i "pričamo" o našim iskustvima...a to da li smo slučajno napisali krivi ime manje je važno...svaka se od nas ionako nađe i u pričama i savjetima koji nisu upučeni direktno njoj...
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## delfina

Ja imam problema sa LH/FSH omjerom zbog policističnih jajnika.
Doktorica mi je rekla da je dobro da je omjer 1:1. 
Meni je FSH bio 4,5 a FSH 11, što nije dobro    :Mad:   , ali radim na popravku   :Smile:  

Na rodinim stranicama imate nešto o vrijednostima LH, FSH, što znače omjeri, povišene vrijednosti,....

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=185&Show=735

----------


## željka!

evo nešto iz Rodinih tekstova ;

2._14. Koliko je bitan odnos LH:FSH?

 Naglašavanje važnosti odnosa luteinizirajućeg hormona (LH) i folikulopoticajnog hormona (FSH) varira među liječnicima. Većina žena pred menopauzu ima odnos blizu 1:1. Kod PCOS-a razina LH može biti povećana u odnosu na FSH, nekad i znatno. U svakom slučaju, gdje je LH veći može sugerirati na PCOS i daljnja ispitivanja trebaju se provesti. Neki liječnici tvrde da omjer LH:FSH veći od 2:1 ili 3:1 upućuje na PCOS._

evo link;
PCOS - dijagnosticiranje


po tome  sam ja pred menopauzu :shock: 
a ja sam se smatrala mladicom   :Laughing:  
ajme, jadna moja doktorica u petak, toliko toga je imam za pitat...samo se bojim da kad dođem tamo da ću sve to zaboraviti :/

----------


## plavaa

> ajme, jadna moja doktorica u petak, toliko toga je imam za pitat...samo se bojim da kad dođem tamo da ću sve to zaboraviti :/


Zapisi sve sto ju zelis pitati na papir. Ozbiljno. Tako sigurno neces zaboraviti.   :Wink:

----------


## željka!

> Zapisi sve sto ju zelis pitati na papir. Ozbiljno. Tako sigurno neces zaboraviti.


Hoću
Hvala na savjetu  :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Onda se nemoj dat istjerat dok ti sve ne objasni.  :Wink: 
A ako zelis, mozes i zapisivat kaj ti kaze, bar najbitnije,  jer sigurno neces sve zapamtit.   :Grin:  

Sretno   :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## seam

Evo cure da vam se i ja pridružim. Delfina , na koji način radiš na popravku lh i fsh. Ja pijem PMS-free i još neke čajeve. Možda ti znaš još nešto ili netko drugi?

----------


## Shanti

Seam, Delfina je to pisala prije više od dvije godine, pa sumnjam da još uvijek prati ovu temu, ali naći će se cura koje će ti odgovoriti.   :Love:  

Prije nekoliko dana sam saznala da i ja imam problem s FSH i LH tj. omjer je isto loš, 2:1 u korist LH (LH = 6, FSH = 3), međutim, kako mi je za sad najavljeno, trebala bih dobiti neku hormonsku terapiju i ipak to neću pokušavati riješiti samo čajevima. 

Prije toga mi je za obaviti HSG i UZV, pa ću više znati za koji (tje)dan...

----------


## seam

Joj, hvala šta si me upzorila uopće nisam išla za tim da piše poviše. Moj omjer je Lh - 9 a Fsh - 4.Jajnici policistični. Doktor mi nije dao nikakvu terapiju (jedan od uvaženih u Splitu), kao po njegovom to je normalno s obzirom na pcos. Ovaj mjesec sam imala ovulaciju (30 dc) a onih par prije nisam. Neznam jesu li čajevi i vitex šta pomogli. Imaš li ti redovite ovulacije, jer znam da ova diverzija zna ometat ovulacije.

----------


## Shanti

Preda mnom je tek eventualno dijagnosticiranje PCO; kakvu si ti dijagnostiku prošla?

A ovo od tvog doktora mi nije jasno... mislim, istina, za PCO je takav "nenormalni" nalaz "normalna" pojava, ali takvi hormoni vrlo vjerojatno ometaju normalnu i kvalitetnu ovulaciju i ja se nadam da ću za to ipak dobiti terapiju.  :? 

Ne znam više imam li redovite ovulacije, tj. za nekoliko ciklusa mislim da sam imala (po BT), ali zadnja dva nisam. I zato ću inzistirati na terapiji, ako je sami doktori neće dati.

----------


## Shanti

> Moj omjer je Lh - 9 a Fsh - 4.Jajnici policistični. Doktor mi nije dao nikakvu terapiju (jedan od uvaženih u Splitu)


Provjerila sam sad na tablici ovdje, i LH na 3. dc ne bi smio biti iznad 7, pa mi zbilja nije jasno zašto ti nije dao nekakvu terapiju.  :?

----------


## seam

Znam i ja. On ti je mene u stvari naručio na folikulometriju a u međuvremenu mm napravi spermiogram koji ispadne ispod normale. Kad sam telefonski rekla rezultate njegovo ti je bilo da nemamo baš velike šanse dok on ne riješi sebe (operacija varikokele), to je ok, meni odgođena f. Ali na pitane šta s menom on kaže sve ok bila je ovulacija. Meni je to glupo jer znam da se nakon operacije rezultati poprave nakon 6 i vše mjeseci a do tad ja prepuštena sama sebi jer mislim ko mi garantira da se nakon njega moji problemi neće opet pojavit, pa opet ispočetka. Trenutno mislim promjenit ginekologa i otić u polikliniku Cito pa tamo vidjet što dalje. Iako moram priznat nisam ljubitelj hormona i možda mi stvarno nisu potrebni s obzirom da je ostalo ok. Kakvo je stanje kod tebe, ostali hormoni, pcos, TM?

----------


## Shanti

Hmmm... onda ti možeš probati s čajevima i vitexom dok tm ne riješi problem sa spermiogramom. Nadam se da će djelovati i da će sljedeći nalaz spermiograma biti OK. *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Meni je nizak i progesteron, je li riječ o PCOS još ne znam, a s nalazima mm   :Heart:  je sve OK., pa ću iako inače imam otpor prema lijekovima objeručke prihvatiti hormone...   :Grin:

----------


## seam

Oprosti ako te gnjavim ali samo još jedno pitanje, koliki ti je progesteron. Moj je bia 35 pa neznam jeli nizak

----------


## Shanti

> Oprosti ako te gnjavim ali samo još jedno pitanje, koliki ti je progesteron. Moj je bia 35 pa neznam jeli nizak


Mislim da nije, ali neka od ekspertica će ti bolje moći potvrditi da je dobar.  :Smile: 
Moj je definitivno nizak, samo 6,6.  :/ 

I ne gnjaviš, naravno...   :Smile:

----------


## MIAANNA

Može li mi netko prokomentirati kakav je moj omjer LH-6.06 i FSH-5.87 na 3.d.c.
A prikazane su mi i ref.vrijednosti 
LH-0,7-9,0
FSH-0,6-9,5

----------


## visibaba

> Može li mi netko prokomentirati kakav je moj omjer LH-6.06 i FSH-5.87 na 3.d.c.
> A prikazane su mi i ref.vrijednosti 
> LH-0,7-9,0
> FSH-0,6-9,5


najbolje ce ti prokomentirati tvoj lijecnik, a do tada... meni se cini da je to ok.
na Rodinim stranicama, vec nekoliko puta ovdje spominjanim, pise: "Normalna razina LH slična je onome FSH." (to pise u tablici uz tumacenje LH hormona).

Problem je kad je LH nekoliko puta visi od FSH, jer to upucuje na PCOS. Takodjer je problem visoki FSH koji upucuje na predmenopauzu. I dalje... visoki prolaktin moze blokirati ovulaciju, a nizak progesteron 21.dc upucuje ili da nije bilo O ili ona nije kvalitetna.

ajme, doktorirat cu na ovim temama  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  bjezim....

----------


## MIAANNA

Ja se nadam da je ok.,jer malo čitam i kaže ref.vrijednosti LH-0,7 do 9,0 , a FSH- 0,6 do 9,5,pa vidim da je prve dane za mrvicu veći LH po tim ref.vrijdnostima,a pred kraj bi trebao biti malo veći FSH,jer vidim da je gornja granica LH 9,0  a FSH 9,5.Prolaktin i estradiol su mi unutar ref.vrijednosti pa po tom i mislim da su u redu.Ovo me zabrinilo mada i sama vidim da im vrijednosti trebaju biti blizu!Kod doktora cu tek za 3.tjedna jer će mi onda bit gotov nalaz progesterona.

----------


## Rene2

Kod mene je omjer bio otprilike 1:1. Šta sad to znači, jel to nije dobro?

----------


## MIAANNA

meni je LH-6,06 , a FSH-5,87.koliko ja znam omjer 1:1 je karakterističan za menopauzu,ali nisam stručna da mogu dat siguran odgovor.

----------


## Charlie

Stavila vam je *visibaba* link na Rodinu stranicu gdje postoji i tablica s normalnim vrijednostima. 
Za LH piše: _Normalna razina LH slična je onome FSH. LH viši od FSH je jedan od znakova PCOS._ 
Prema tome omjer 1:1 spada u normalu   :Wink:

----------


## MIAANNA

Kod mene su u nalazu upisane sljedeće referentne vrijednosti
LH -preovulacijska i postovculacijska faza-0,7-9,0
FSH-preovulacijska i postovulacijska faza-0,6-9,5

FSH-predstavlja zalihu jajnih stanica koju žena(djevojčica) dobije rođenjem i nemože se promjeniti,odnosno broj jajnih stanica se smanjuje svakom menstruacijom,ovulacijom.
LH-o njemu ovisi kako će se jajna stanica transformirat odnosno sazrit...
to je to

----------


## ajasofy

Ima li neko slican mome slucaju-FSH odlican, LH tri puta veci,ujedno blago poviseni progesteron i estradiol,sve ovo treci dan ciklusa.Polic. jajnici sigurno nisu,imam samo cesto folikularne ciste-M zadnjih par mjeseci povremeno poremecene-produzene ili duple u mjesecu. :shock:

----------


## Betty

> Ima li neko slican mome slucaju-FSH odlican, LH tri puta veci,ujedno blago poviseni progesteron i estradiol,sve ovo treci dan ciklusa.Polic. jajnici sigurno nisu,imam samo cesto folikularne ciste-M zadnjih par mjeseci povremeno poremecene-produzene ili duple u mjesecu. :shock:


Kako si sigurna da nemas PCOS ? Mislim povisen LH u tako ranoj folikularnoj fazi je znak za policisticne jajnike , a jos kazes da imas i te ciste ? Ne znam draga ja ipak mislim da je PCOS u pitanju  :/

----------


## lilium

Kao sto ti je i Betty rekla visok LH je tipican kod PCOS-a. 
Ne znam koliko ti je povisen estradiol (E2) - za njega kazu da zna biti povisen kod funkcionalnih cisti, te da jace poviseni estradiol zna maskirati FSH (spusti ga), pa onda FSH prividno izgleda nizim nego sto bi zapravo bio da nije tog povisenog estradiola.

----------


## ina33

> Kod mene je omjer bio otprilike 1:1. Šta sad to znači, jel to nije dobro?


Jes, dobro je. Tako je i kod mene. Imaš gore na pdf-u Potpomognuta pod gore linkove "Važno" - Fertility Bloodwork i tamo pišu ti omjeri i što što znači (onako najopćenitije). Evo što oni kažu za omjer - najbolji je taj više-manje 1:1:

"Luteinizing Hormone (LH) Day 3 < 7 mIU/ml A normal LH level is similar to FSH. An LH that is higher than FSH is one indication of PCOS."

----------


## stelerina

I kod mene je prije godinu dana bio 1:1, a sad je LH 23,4 a FSH 5,5  :/

----------


## ina33

> I kod mene je prije godinu dana bio 1:1, a sad je LH 23,4 a FSH 5,5  :/


I, što kažu dr-ovi? Ovo je fakat zbunjuće, bar meni, da LH raste?

----------


## visibaba

> sad je LH 23,4 a FSH 5,5  :/


kad si radila ove nalaze?
draga moja, ovo nije dobro  :Sad: 
meni se i danas doc "krizao" na onaj moj nalaz LH=27
al s obzirom da znam da si u zadnjim ciklusima imala ovulacije, to se totalno kosi s ovim nalazom hormona koji spominjes. zato te i pitam kad si radila ove hormone.

ujedno me zanima zar je stvarno moguce da nalazi hormona bas toliko osciliraju? :?
ja cu u petak dobiti svoje friske nalaze, bas me zanima kakva ce sad biti situacija LH:FSH s obzirom da sad imam O.

----------


## stelerina

da nalaz mi je sacuvaj me Boze   :Rolling Eyes:  , a radila sam ih ovaj ciklus da glupost bude jos veca  :/ 
kad je endic bio 8, a folikul 21... nevjerovatno...
mozda odem ponovit lh - fsh u breyer sad ovaj drugi ciklus, bas me zanima...
a i cekam da dok vidi, bas me zanima sta ce reci...

----------


## visibaba

> da nalaz mi je sacuvaj me Boze   , a radila sam ih ovaj ciklus da glupost bude jos veca  :/ 
> kad je endic bio 8, a folikul 21... nevjerovatno...
> mozda odem ponovit lh - fsh u breyer sad ovaj drugi ciklus, bas me zanima...
> a i cekam da dok vidi, bas me zanima sta ce reci...


ne mogu vjerovati kakav nalaz hormona u ovulatornom ciklusu :shock:  (kontradiktorno je!!) 
bas me zanima sta ce ti doc reci

a ja ti nazalost nemam nis pametno za reci kad se i sama cudim i borim s istim stvarima; meni dr.R. nije posebno komentirao moj visoki LH, al velim ti dr.T se nemre nacudit :?

----------


## stelerina

sutra cu ga zvat, a mozda se i zaletim do njega, nemam dogovoreni termin al mozda se uguram   :Grin:

----------


## ajasofy

Polic. jajnici nisu sigurno,UZ nalaz je definitivan po tom pitanju-FSH 7,4[2-15], LH 23,2[1-10] PRG 11,9[1-9,5] E2 594 [50-482].Zadnjih mjeseci uvijek po jedna manja folik. cista na jajniku,terapija primolut nor 3 mjeseca-mislim da su ove ciste razlog disbalansa hormona a ocigledno je da imam i probleme sa ovulacijom zbog cega se i pojavljuju same ciste.Sve ovo zadnjih godinu dana.Imam skoro 42 godine-pokusavam zatrudnjeti par mjeseci,zato sam i uradila nalaze.Dr. predlazu HCG te klomifen za indukciju ovulacije.

----------


## ajasofy

Dodajem jos da je TESTO ok,nemam pojacanu dlakavost,akne,probleme sa tezinom i sl.

----------


## stelerina

*ajasofy* hormoni ti def ukazuju na PCOS, nadam se jedino da si kod strucnjaka za MPO jer standard ginici cesto ne reagiraju pravovremeno  :/

----------


## lilium

ajasofy,
Hormonalni disbalans s cistama i terapija su mogli uticati na trenutno stanje, pored visokog LH i estradiol (E2) je poprilicno visok, kad 592 pmol/L prebacim na pg/ml on iznosi skoro 162 pg/ml, a on-line izvori do kojih sam dosla kazu da su normalne vrijednosti na 3 dan 25-75 pg/ml - vece vrijednosti izmedju ostalog mogu ukazivati i na funkcionalne ciste.
Dobre tekstove za nas amatere imas na:

http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/...sh-levels.html

http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/...ents-away.html

http://infertilityblog.blogspot.com/...lestrogen.html


I ja sam u grupi over-40 i nedavno sam se za svoju 40-tu jesen pocastila s FSH, LH, E2 i testosteron kompleticem; npr. kod mene je FSH skoro 11 (crvena lampica za rezervu JS), E2 je 70, a ostalo na priv pogled izgleda Ok. I kod mene se znaju stvarati funkcionalne ciste... i borim se na ovom reproduktivnom polju zadnje 3 godine. Par linkova sa prirodnim metodama kako si pomoci:

http://www.thefertilesoul.com/Diagnosis/FSH/

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3302

Sretno cure!  :Heart:

----------


## visibaba

kod mene novi nalaz kaze lh=6, fsh=4, a dr. i dalje kaze pcos (uz uzv sliku), jer su hormoni u inverziji.
osim sto LH i FSH trebaju biti priblizno 1:1, LH bi trebao biti nizi od FSH.

----------


## lilium

visibaba,
pa sobzirom na onih 27 od prije, ovako amaterski gledano ovo izgleda bolje, a kakav ti je estradiol (E2)?

----------


## visibaba

> visibaba,
> pa sobzirom na onih 27 od prije, ovako amaterski gledano ovo izgleda bolje, a kakav ti je estradiol (E2)?


pa i je bolje, cak stovise, sad imam i redovite cikluse s ovulacijom :D 
E2 je i prije (6 mjeseci) bio ok (248, ref.110-1100) tako da ga nisam sad ponavljala.
Doc je nakon visekratnog iscudjavanja na onaj LH 27, danas zakljucio da je to sigurno bila neka greska u labu  :Laughing:  jer je to nemoguce  (a ja znam da nije, jer sam tad stvarno bila u k.)

----------


## mare78

cure, pitanjce- nemam sada kod sebe nalaz,ali ovoliko sam uspjela zapamtiti- vadila sam hormone 3 dan ciklusa i evo rezultata za LH i FSH:

LH ( 2,4 - 12,6 ) = 8,47
FSH ( 3,5 - 12,5) = 7,72

Kako vam se to čini?

----------


## bony

> cure, pitanjce- nemam sada kod sebe nalaz,ali ovoliko sam uspjela zapamtiti- vadila sam hormone 3 dan ciklusa i evo rezultata za LH i FSH:
> 
> LH ( 2,4 - 12,6 ) = 8,47
> FSH ( 3,5 - 12,5) = 7,72
> 
> Kako vam se to čini?


čini mi se da nije baš ok, zato što FHS mora biti veći od LH a ne manji.
to sa da sredit   :Kiss:

----------


## mare78

opet ću vas zagnjaviti, evo rezultata vađenja hormona 3 dc malo kompletirano:

prolaktin ( 127-637) = 156
FSH (3,5 - 12,5) = 7,72
LH (2,4-12,6) = 8,47
progesteron (0,6-4,7) = 2,2
estradiol (46-607) = 141
testosteron ( 0,24-2,53) = 2,03

svi kometari su dobro došli, jer čitam negdje čitam da je omjer lh: fsh u redu, a opet da nije... i više ne znam... uskoro počinje dogovorena folikulometrija...

----------


## a72

> prolaktin ( 127-637) = 156
> FSH (3,5 - 12,5) = 7,72
> LH (2,4-12,6) = 8,47
> progesteron (0,6-4,7) = 2,2
> estradiol (46-607) = 141
> testosteron ( 0,24-2,53) = 2,03
> ...


*mare*, djekuje sve ok, ali LH bi trebao biti manji od FSH jer u drugom slucaju ukazuje na pcos, ali to ce cure sa tim problemom bolje znati...i jos progesteron bi trebala uraditi 7 dana poslije ovulacije,u ciklusu od 28 dana radi se 21.dan... moj ciklus je produzen pa sam ga radila 25 .dc. A ovulaciju ces vec pratiti folikulometrijom pa ces znati vrijeme za progesteron.

----------


## Gaja

Meni se čini da su ti hormoni savršeno uredni, pa i taj omjer LH : FSH.
Razlika u tvojim je mininimalna, a na PCOS bi upućivao omjer od 1: 2 i više u korist FSH, kako je objasnio jedan dr. na forumu zdravlje i zivot.
Sretno !

----------


## laky

> opet ću vas zagnjaviti, evo rezultata vađenja hormona 3 dc malo kompletirano:
> 
> prolaktin ( 127-637) = 156
> FSH (3,5 - 12,5) = 7,72
> LH (2,4-12,6) = 8,47
> progesteron (0,6-4,7) = 2,2
> estradiol (46-607) = 141
> testosteron ( 0,24-2,53) = 2,03
> 
> svi kometari su dobro došli, jer čitam negdje čitam da je omjer lh: fsh u redu, a opet da nije... i više ne znam... uskoro počinje dogovorena folikulometrija...


jesi bila kod dr,  kod mene je isto stanje?

----------

Hi svima!


Pošto pokusam da ostanem u drugom stanju počela sam da idem na folikolometriju i danas 19 D.C. mi je utvrđeno da folikul veličine 20mm se još nalazi sa mrežastom strukturom. Zabrinula sam se jer mi je doktorica rekla da nije došlo do pucanja koji smo očekivali jos prije 5 dana kada je veličina folikula bila ista. Takođe nedavno sam uradila i hormonski status 4 D.C. i ovo su rezultati
FSH  1.6
LH    6.3
Prolaktin 136
Progestron 8.9
Estradiol 89.2
Testosteron 2.0
Kortizol 372

Doktorica mi je rekla da FSH treba da je veći od LH, i da postoji mogućnost PCOS  Iskreno jako sam zbunjena i svaka informacija bi bila od koristi.  

Thanks in advance!!!
 :?

----------


## ici

Da malo ti je FSH snižen u odnosu na LH ali mislim da sa terapijom bi se dalo reglirati

----------


## nova trudnica

MPO doktor sa SDa je svojevremeno objasnio da odnos lh i fsh ako je veći od 2, a pogotovo ako je bliže 3 da to onda upućuje na PCOS....kod tebe je taj odnos čak i više od 3.....pitaj doktora za terapiju..
a kakav ti je uzv nalaz? jesu ti potvrđeni policistični jajnici i uzv?

----------


## mila80

bok!

Ako mi netko može pomoći, dobro bi mi došlo da ne istražujem jer sam u stisci s vremenom- moji hormoni su: LH 6,10 mlU/ml, FSH 9,94 mlU/ml, prolaktin 532,3 mlU/l, E2 210,5 pmol/l napravljeno 3 dan ciklusa. Imam 26 g.  :Heart:

----------


## pupeta

trebala si upisati i referentne vrijednosti za folikularnu fazu
ali mislim da ti je sve ok osim mozda da ti je prolaktin na gornjoj granici ali i to ovisi od laboratorija do laboratorija i njihovih referentnih vrijednosti.
moj je prolaktin bio malo povisen pa sam ga spustila sa vitex PMS FREE.

----------


## mila80

referentne vrijednosti: fol. faza Lh 0,8-18,6, Fsh 2,2-12, prolaktin 78-600, E2 110-650  :Heart:

----------


## pupeta

sve ti je normalno i prolaktin FSH I LH su OK!FSH treba biti isti kao i LH ili vislji uglavnom LH nesmje biti vislji jer to upucuje na polucisticne jajnike PCOS.
ne brini sve je ok  :Smile:

----------


## mila80

hvala puno  :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

Drage moje
Evo mojih nalaza 3dc

FSH  6,23
LH  7,03
Prolaktin  11,75
Estradiol  35,98

Kako vama to izgleda
Na pregled s nalazima sam naručena tek u ponedjeljak pa me malo muči sve ovo

----------


## alec

alkemičar - vidim da su ti lh i fsh malo u inverziji, ali to ti ne mora značiti da imaš pcos. meni su isto u inverziji, ali nemam policistične jajnike. prolaktin i estradiol mi se čine ok. sve u svemu - nalaz ti je po mom mišljenju ok   :Kiss:  .

----------


## alkemicar

ajme ajme
alec  :D 
 :Love:  
puno hvala
sad mi je lakše

----------


## Lutka

draga alkemičarka, meni se čini da su prolaktin i estradiol niski  :/  pa se zbilja nadam da griješim i da je alec u pravu.
imas pp.

----------


## alec

*alkemičar* - možeš molim te napisati referentne vrijednosti jer svaki lab zna imati drugačije? ja radim hormone u vž i tamo bi tvoj prl bio super.

----------


## lola22

Ja sam radila hormone u 25 dana ciklusa, jer mi je doktorica rekla da moze bilo koji dan. Svi su mi ok, osim LH, koji je 2 i nesto puta veci od FSH. Pa me zanima, ima li veze sto je to vrijednost LH u lutealnoj fazi, a ne folikularnoj, i da li se i ona racuna?

----------


## edinas

Dali neko zna koliko FSH treba da bude kod musakraca i ako muskarac ima visok FSH dali moze biti uzrok azoosperije?

----------


## pimbli

> Ja sam radila hormone u 25 dana ciklusa, jer mi je doktorica rekla da moze bilo koji dan. Svi su mi ok, osim LH, koji je 2 i nesto puta veci od FSH. Pa me zanima, ima li veze sto je to vrijednost LH u lutealnoj fazi, a ne folikularnoj, i da li se i ona racuna?


Doktoricu mozes odmah promeniti, hormoni FSH, LH, E2 se rade 2 ili 3dc i tada imaju neko znacenje, ovako si ih radila bezveze.
Kako znas da si bila u lutealnoj fazi, mozda si bila u fazi oko ovulacije kada je i normalan skok LH. 
Najbolje ti je da ponovo uradis hormone naredni ciklus 2 ili 3 dan pa da znas kako stoje stvari sa njima.

----------


## pimbli

> Dali neko zna koliko FSH treba da bude kod musakraca i ako muskarac ima visok FSH dali moze biti uzrok azoosperije?


Najbolje bi bilo da poseti dobrog urologa.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Sad  sam  tek  vidila  ovu  temu
Meni  je  LH  9.41  a  FSH  6.60 
Šta  sad   :shock:

----------


## MMK

> Sad  sam  tek  vidila  ovu  temu
> Meni  je  LH  9.41  a  FSH  6.60 
> Šta  sad   :shock:


Tomislava, ja ti mogu samo napisati svoj slučaj, a ti ocijeni i naravno se konsultuj s ljekarima.
I  put ( 3dc ) FSH - 6,6 LH - 8,8
II put ( 2dc ) FSH - 5,6 LH - 6,8
Dva ljekara su mi rekla da je to ok.(uz UZV pregled),uz komentar da LH nije veći 2x.   :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za želje.

----------


## elena-mk

Bok cure!
Ja sam danas dobila nalaze hormona koji izgledaju ovako:
u folikularnoj fazi 
FSH  - 7,14  ( ref.vred. 3.5-12.5)
LH  -  7,67  (2,4-12,6)
PRL  -  425,9 ( 127-637)
Estradiol - 39,9  ( 12,5- 166)
TSH  - 2,54 (0.27-4.2)
T4  - 105.2  ( 66-181)
T3  - 1,32 ( 1.3-3,1)

Posto moj doc. nece biti na posao do 5.01 interesuje me sta vi mislite o nalazima, jesu li OK? Brine me omjer LH:FSh , sto je LH maaalo veci...
 :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## MMK

> Bok cure!
> Ja sam danas dobila nalaze hormona koji izgledaju ovako:
> u folikularnoj fazi 
> FSH  - 7,14  ( ref.vred. 3.5-12.5)
> LH  -  7,67  (2,4-12,6)
> PRL  -  425,9 ( 127-637)
> Estradiol - 39,9  ( 12,5- 166)
> TSH  - 2,54 (0.27-4.2)
> T4  - 105.2  ( 66-181)
> ...


Po mom iskustvu kad dr. doneses ovakve nalaze kaže ok., tebi   :Kiss:

----------


## Oliva35

evo i mojih nalaza hormona,4 dan ciklusa

LH 10,6
FSH 11,1
ESTRADIOL 42,4
PROLAKTIN  496

jel to o.k.? :?

----------


## anjuška

:?  :? Pozdrav svima koje su uključene u ovu priču,malo sam zbunjena sa vašim komentarima o odnosima hormona,nedavno sam dobila nalaze koje moja ginica nije ni prokomentirala:
  LH 4.3
  FSH 10.3
  ESTRAD 232
 PRL 11.5
pitam se bi li to bilo ok obzirom na vaša iskustva?????????
P.S. pokušavam zatrudnjeti,hormoni štitnjače su ok,a ciklus mi je kratak,od 23 do max. 25 dana,ali još se nije primilo,već 10 mjeseci...dijagnosticiran mi je hpv na papa testu ali gin kaže da to ne smeta.Ima li tko neki pametan savjet(uzv je sve ok,a i brisevi,imam34 god)??

----------


## Pinky

Razina FSH u serumu daje dobar uvid o broju jajašaca u jajnicima. Visoka vrijednost FSH ukazuje da je došlo do zatajenja ili početka zatajenja jajnika.

Ako je nivo FSH vrlo visok (opseg u menopauzi) tada se radi o zatajenju jajnika.

FSH test je ključni test za utvrđivanje da li je žena u menopauzi ili ne. Kada jajnici prestanu proizvoditi dovoljno estrogena dolazi do porasta razine FSH što može biti znak da je počela faza menopauze.

Razinu FSH-a treba određivati drugi ili treći dan menstrualnog ciklusa. Poželjno je istovremeno mjerenje koncentracije estradiola u krvi.

Koncentracija FSH trećeg dana menstrualnog ciklusa ("Cycle Day 3") često se koristi kao bazna linija mjerenja rezerve jajnika ("ovarian reserve").

*Procjena vrijednosti FSH 3. dana menstrualnog ciklusa:
*
FSH IU/L3. dan menstrualnog ciklusa

Normalne vrijednosti, 3 - 20 IU/L: Normalna vrijednost FSH 3. dana ciklusa je od velike pomoći u procjeni ženine rezerve jajnika (ovarian reserve), međutim, takva vrijednost FSH ukazuje da odgovor na liječenje fertilizacije nije siguran.

*Granične vrijednosti, > 10 - 12 IU/L:* Vrijednost ukazuje da su ovariji počeli propadati odnosno da se žena nalazi u perimenopauzi.Granična vrijednost FSH, 3. dana ciklusa ukazuje na nešto siromašniju rezervu jajnika i u tom slučaju potreban je brzi agresivni tretman.

Povišene vrijednosti, Oko 30 - 40 IU/L ili više: Visoki nivo FSH trećeg dana ciklusa je indikacija mogućnosti pojave menopauze ili smanjenja rezerve jajnika.Vjerojatnost da do trudnoće dođe vlastitim jajšcem je vrlo mala.
*
Klomifen test (test stimulacije izlučivanja FSH)*

Treći dan menstrualnog ciklusa uz FSH određuje se Klomifen test. Ovaj test je osjetljiviji u određivanju rezerve jajnika: On se radi kod žena mlađih od 40 godina. Treći. dan ciklusa mjeri se koncentracija FSH i estradiola , te se pacijentici petog do devetog dana (5 - 9 dana) ciklusa daje 100 mg Clomiphena. Deseti dan ciklusa mjeri se nivo FSH. Ako je nivo FSH 3. i 10. dana ciklusa abnormalan - nalaz ukazuje na lošu (siromašnu) rezervu jajnika.
[/b]

----------


## Pinky

Luttropin (LH) je hormon hipofize koji svojim djelovanjem izaziva sazrijevanje jajne stanice, luteinizaciju granuloza stanica te uz ostale čimbenike i izbacivanje jajne stanice iz folikula (ovulaciju). Razina LH u prvoj fazi ciklusa je niska, a sredinom ciklusa dolazi do porasta koncentracije. Ukupno trajanje povišene vrijednosti LH iznosi oko 50 sati, a trostruki porast razine LH u trajanju od 24 - 36 sati neophodan je za sazrijevanje jajne stanice. 34 - 36 sati nakon početnog porasta LH uslijedi ovulacija, odnosno 10-12 sati nakon najveće moguće koncentracije LH. U anovulatornom ciklusu ne dolazi do porasta LH.
LH hormon je glikoprotein koji se sastoji od 2 podjedinice (alfa - i beta - podjedinica). Alfa - podjedinica je slična alfa - podjedinici FSH, hCG i TSH. Beta-podjedinica LH hormona razlikuje se od drugih glikoproteinskih hormona i biokemijski je specifična.
LH izaziva ovulaciju folikula koji je sazrio pod djelovanjem FSH i lučenje progesterona iz žutog tijela. Kod muškaraca LH nazvan ICSH (interstitial cell - stimulating hormone) izaziva stvaranje testosterona u intersticijskim stanicama testisa.
U muškaraca i žena sekrecija LH regulirana je ravnotežom pozitivne i negativne povratne sprege uključujući vezu hipotalamus-hipofiza, reproduktivni organi, te hipofizni i steroidni spolni hormoni.
Lutropin (LH) je gonadotropin hormon koji se stvara u hipofizi i daje iste informacije kao i nivo FSH. Drugi koristan test koji se koristi u dijagnostici je omjer LH/FSH, koji normalno iznosi 1:1.

----------


## Pinky

evo ovo je super tekst pa usporedite vase rezultate:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=185&Show=694

*oliva:* normalna vrijednost LH na 3 dc je 7, dakle tebi je malo povecan

FSH: Vrijednost iznad 6 je odlična, između 6-9 dobra, 9-10 prosječna, *10-13 upućuje na smanjene rezerve*, 13+ loše. 

estradiol ti je ok

prolaktin mi nije jasan, koje su mjerne jedinice u tebe? 
Prolactin – 3dc< 24 ng/ml 
Povišen prolaktin može loše utjecati na ovulaciju.

omjer lh i fsh bi trebao biti 1:1

*anjuska:* LH bi trebao biti manji od 7 na 3dc, tebi je 4.3 - mislim da je u redu

FSH ti je na granici prosjecnih i losih rezervi

estradiol mi nije jasan, koja je mjerna jedinica? 

E2 (estradiol) – 3dc normalne vrijednosti: 25-75 pg/ml

(Abnormalno visoke vrijednosti upućuju na funkcionalnu cistu ili smanjenje rezerve jajašaca)

prolaktin mi se cini ok, manji je od 24

omjer lh i fsh nije u redu, pcos?

----------


## Strike

Evo i mojih nalaza 3.dc

FSH  5,58
LH    10,54
PRL  589 (normalno do 619)

A što bi značilo kad je FSH odličan (ako je do 6),a LH dosta visok? Inače imam mikoocistične jajnike.

----------


## anjuška

Pinky hvala, da malo detaljnije pojasnim nalaze:
dakle:
         LH 4.3 IJ/L (folik.faza 1.9-8.0) 
       FSH 10.3 IJ/L (folik.faza 2.4-9.3)
      ESTRAD 232 pmol/L  (REF.VRIJ. U FOL.FAZI 92-367)
      PRL 11.5 ng/L (REF.VRIJ.2-30)

nalaz štitnjače: T3 1.9 nmo/L (1.1-2.8)
                         T4 100 nmo/L (60-65)
                          TSH 3.88 mIJ/L (0.4-4.0)
                           TPO 59.57 IJ/ml (do 50)
    Ovo su nalazi sa referentnim vrijednostima KB SESTRE MILOSRDNICE,odjela za nukl.medicinu i meni se činilo sve ok osim mrvicu povišenog nelaza TPO(antitijela na peroksidazu) i vrlo graničnog (malo iznad!)FSH???
     Možda bi dobro došlo pojašnjenje da mi je pred 4 god.dijagnosticirana lagana hipotireoza,ali su svi nalazi kasnije bili u okviru normale i nisam uzimala nikakve lijekove.Imam dijete od 13 god.,imala sam uvijek cikluse 28-32 dana prije nego što sam počela uzimati pilulu Cileste koju sam koristila do pred godinu dana.Prvih nekoliko ciklusa smo odgađali trudnoću,a zatim su se i ciklusi počeli skraćivati na 27,26,24-25 i već 6 zadnjih ciklusa na 23-24 dana!Mjerila sam povremeno BT koja je ponekad uz plodnu sluz sredinom ciklusa(9-12.dana)se povećavala,uz bol u donjem trbuhu i otečene grudi..Iako možda nije sve skupa dramatično i nepopravljivo jako brinem jer sam računala na onu spiku da oral.kontracep.čuva jajašca od propadanja i nadala se zatrudniti čim je prekinem(u međuvremenu sam se razvela od mog 1.muža i sada bih stvarno bila presretna zatrudniti ponovno i uživati biti mama sa novim čovjekom ali ne ide...)Čitala sam da je nakon pilule i explozije ovulacija u prvih par mjeseci potrebno ponekad pričekati i par godine da se ciklus unormali???A ja baš nisam u cvijetu mladosti i ne znam koliko još čekati?
 Kako da preskočim moju gin koja mi ne želi prije godinu dana dati nikakve upute za dalje?Što još mogu provjeriti,kakvo je tvoje mišljenje i  ima li netko sličnih iskustava sa zatrudnjivanjem nakon pilule??

----------


## anjuška

Da,zaboravila sam reći da su navedene vrijednosti hormona vađene na 3. dan ciklusa!
I HVALA!!!!

----------


## anjuška

I još da pitam nekog pametnog bi li moje 10-godišnje uzimanje pilule moglo biti uzrok zbrci u sazrijevanju jajašaca (iako bi sudeći po svemu što sam čula one ustvari trebale pomoći u njihovom očuvanju obziro da se već 10 god. nisu izlučivala?totalno sam zbunjola sada!
oprostite na gnjavaži..

----------


## Strike

Možda bi trebala prvo otići do endokrinologa,kolko vidim TSH je povišen, a i TPO što bi moglo ukazivati na Hashimoto,i zbog toga možda ne dolazi do trudnoće.

----------


## Strike

Kako vam se ovo čini: 3.dc

PROLAKTIN - *665* (69-617)

ESTRADIOL- 164 (143-694)

FSH- 6,46 (4,00-13,00)

LH- 9,00 (1,00-18,00)

TESTOSTERON- 1,27 (0,17-2,53)

----------


## MMK

*Strike* nalaz ti djeluje prosječno ok., možda zbog kompletiranja slike do novembra da izvadiš još jednom prolaktin i TSH. Meni gin. zbog hipotireoze ( operacija) uvijek gleda prolaktin, jer ako tsh iskoči iz normale, ali ne znam u kom smjeru utiče na prolaktin. Možda da za ovaj omjer lh i fsh uzimaš nešto na prirodnoj bazi. ( ja sam sad u toj furci meda i cimeta, macine trave i vrkute, ace ...... juče gin. rekao da možemo za mjesec u nove pobjede, tako da sam puna entuzijazma i želje da sve učinim što je u mojoj moći

----------


## Strike

> *Strike* nalaz ti djeluje prosječno ok., možda zbog kompletiranja slike do novembra da izvadiš još jednom prolaktin i TSH. Meni gin. zbog hipotireoze ( operacija) uvijek gleda prolaktin, jer ako tsh iskoči iz normale, ali ne znam u kom smjeru utiče na prolaktin. Možda da za ovaj omjer lh i fsh uzimaš nešto na prirodnoj bazi. ( ja sam sad u toj furci meda i cimeta, macine trave i vrkute, ace ...... juče gin. rekao da možemo za mjesec u nove pobjede, tako da sam puna entuzijazma i želje da sve učinim što je u mojoj moći


 TSH ja i inače kontroliram svaki mjesec,za sada je ok. Jedino mi sad problem što od subote počinjem sa kontracepcijom i neću moći prekontrolirati prl. A jel bi ja trebala terapiju ili ne?

----------


## MMK

Ja nisam čula da je ikom predlagana terapija sa ovolikim PRL, ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 11.

----------


## visibaba

> FSH- 6,46 (4,00-13,00)
> 
> LH- 9,00 (1,00-18,00)


inverzija FSH i LH upucuje na PCOS, kao sto si i napisala par postova ranije da imas mikrocisticne jajnike.

*MMK* kakva je to prica s medom i cimetom? moze i na privat da nismo tu off topic  :Wink:

----------


## nandadina

nova sam u ovome svemu  
imam povisen testosteron kod mene 3.45 a normalno do 2.53
estradiol mi nizak,a FSH mi je za 5 veci od LH,imam PCOS,17 malih cisti na jednom jajniku i 11 na drugom,zanima me moze li se to cime popraviti,nala sam na jednoj stranici da trepa piti caj od nevena,hajducke trave i koprive,zna li neko nesto o tome,jer sad pijem mnoge tablete,jer imam escherichia colli,moja dok mi je rekla da pijem diane 35 i akze ako bi se to sve trebalo rijesiti,ti hormoni...da li je oguce uredoviti men. i te ciste na jajnicima..stvarno neznam sta da vise radim...

----------


## crvenkapica77

kazu  omjer   FSH-LH   treba biti 2:1
onda meni i jeste      LH  je  4.90     a FSH    10.60   
onda  kazu  visok  FSH    ???  
smanjene rezerve  js?

----------


## marilka

meni je LH takodjer veci od FSH u omjeru 2:1, medjutim gink kaze da to ne mora nuzno biti znak pcos-a i da to kod mene nije slucaj (pitam se sto onda jest).  progesteron mi je snizen, prolaktin povecan, mozda to sve skupa ima veze jedno s drugim...

----------


## BlaBla123

3.dc:
FSH 6.5
LH 8.5.
Nemam PCOS ali imam insulinemiju . to stanje jue vec 2/3 god od kako pokusavam zatrudniti.

Kazu mi da omjer moze diktirati gonal/menopur u IVF postupku a kako nemam istoriju IVf osim klomifenske inseminacije, u Mb daju proizvoljno cime se stimulirati... sta vi mislite?

----------


## dacca

Zdarvo svima, nova sam na ovom vasm forumu, treba mi pomoc, tj. misljenje...
Hormoni mm su 
FSH 1.1  (1 - 14)
LH 10.2 (0.7 - 7.4 )
TSH 0.74 (0.32 - 5.2 )
testosteron 5.2 (0.1 - 12 )

----------


## rosa4

TSH mi je 1.92 (0.47-4.64)
vadila sam 3. dan ciklusa
prolaktin 534 (69-617) 
FSH 5.06 (4-13)
LH 46.48 (1-18)
estradiol 647 (143-694)
testosteron 1.61 (0.17.-2.15)
očito da je LH pooovišen,;( zanima me što to utječena njega/posljedice povišenosti i kako se vraća u neku normalu jer se spremam na trudnoću

----------


## žužy

Ima koja iskustva sa vađenjem spolnih hormona pred sam kraj ciklusa?
Sestra je išla vadit na dan kad su ju naručili,ne znajuči da se hormoni vade 2.-5.dc...dr joj to nije rekla.
Ipak su joj izvadili i ispadaju joj dosta niski LH i FSH,oboje malo iznad 1.
U ref. int. za lutealnu fazu stoji da je doljnja granica 1. Na netu nemrem ništ najti. Kaj to točno znači?

----------


## drg

da li moze neko da mi protumaci rezultat:    estradiol 20.9 (pg/ml) ,fsh 19.09  mIU/ml , lh 22.84  mIU/ml, prolaktin 298 uIU/ml

----------


## flekicari

Molim vas može li mi netko objasniti ove rezultate:
LH- 12,75 (2,4-12,6)
FSH- 6,31 (3,5-12,5)
PROLAKTIN 289
SHBG 89,83
PROGESTERON 0,517
ESTRADIOL 157,3
TESTOSTERON 1,02

----------


## mono111

Flekicari,

Nisi napisala ref.vrijednosti, vjerovatno si vadila hormone od 3 do 5 dc.
LH ti je previsok u omjeru s FSH, mislim da treba biti 1:1.
Tvoj ginekolog ce ti iscitati te nalaze bolje nego mi ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## zelim bebu

Lijep pozdrav,moze li neko da mi protumaci nalaz...
FSH 3,1(3,5-12.5)
LH 4,3(2,4-12,6)
Progesteron 4,1(0,6-4,7)
Estradiol 118(46-607)
S-Prolaktin 321(102-496)

----------


## mimmi

Pozdrav cure,

mm i ja radimo na trudnoći neko vrijeme. Zbog izostanka ovulacije koju sam pratila LH trakicama i mjerenjem bazalne temp., moja ginekologica me poslala na vađenje hormona. Rezultati su slijedeći (na 3. dan ciklusa):
TSH- 1.75 mIU/L (ref.vrij. 0,27-4,2)
FSH- 7.8 IU/L (ref.vrij. folikularne faze 3.5-12.5)
LH- 4.9 IU/L (ref.vrij. folikularne faze 2.4-12.6)
ESTRADIOL- 290,8 pmoI/L (ref.vrij. folikularne faze 45.4-854)
TESTOSTERON 0,79 nmoI/L (ref.vrij. 0,29-1,67), i
PROLAKTIN- 276,7 mIU/L (ref.vrij. 102-496)

Kod ginekologice sam naručena ponovo tek krajem mjeseca, pa vas molim ako mi može koja od vas reći kako vam se čini moj nalaz.
Iako nemam ovulaciju, menstruacije su mi i dalje uredne (svakih 27-28 dana), imam 31 godinu.

----------

